# Pyongyang gets new airport terminal building



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 25, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-33266278.


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jun 25, 2015)

that hair..


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 25, 2015)

Guess those " Chinese tourists" must not know any better! The only Western tourist I can think of that goes there willingly is that well known Rhodes Scholar Dennis Rodman!

And Mars Bars, bottled beer and designer coffee, it sounds like North Korea is improving their cuisine!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm Chinese, and I wouldn't go there! That being said, I doubt they would actively detain Chinese tourists (without evidence) since China is their biggest ally.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jun 25, 2015)

And all the staged pics show Kim Jong Un looking at things in the new terminal-just like dad would have 

http://kimjongillookingatthings.tumblr.com/


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 26, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Guess those " Chinese tourists" must not know any better! The only Western tourist I can think of that goes there willingly is that well known Rhodes Scholar Dennis Rodman!
> 
> And Mars Bars, bottled beer and designer coffee, it sounds like North Korea is improving their cuisine!


Its number 2 on my list of places to visit. Number 1 is Easter Island which I will be visiting in a few weeks. The weekend package looks like just enough for me.

http://uritours.com/tours/the-dprk-weekender-north-korea


----------



## tp49 (Jun 26, 2015)

It's on my short list of places to visit as well. I've seen it but from across the Yalu River while living in China.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 26, 2015)

Its # 25,000,000 on my bucket list, I've seen all the hell holes I care to see in my life! YMMV


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 26, 2015)

Ah, the Yalu River. My grandpa would be very familiar with that one.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 30, 2015)

The designer of the new terminal building has disappeared after defects were discovered. He is presumed executed: https://uk.news.yahoo.com/kim-jong-un-executes-designer-of-his-new-airport-because-he-didn-t-like-it-083822289.html#L4Fq6N4.


----------



## jis (Jun 30, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> The designer of the new terminal building has disappeared after defects were discovered. He is presumed executed: https://uk.news.yahoo.com/kim-jong-un-executes-designer-of-his-new-airport-because-he-didn-t-like-it-083822289.html#L4Fq6N4.


If Germany were like North Korea, I wonder how many people would disappear to cover the sins of Brandenburg International Airport 

As far as traveling to NK goes, it is on my list of top 10. But first there are the other nine to go through I guess.


----------

